

Extracting a 3DES key from an IBM 4758 - jeffreyg
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rnc1/descrack/ibm4758.html

======
quux
Very nice attack...

After reading about this, and thinking back to how the original xbox was
hacked, seems like having legacy support for anything in a secure system is
asking for trouble.

Also everything has a reddish hue after reading the whole thing.

------
DanielBMarkham
We used 4758s in the last crypto-type job I had. Very cool stuff.

